# Relocating to another State Advice.



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello everyone, I would like to know if I can renew my tlc insurance for only 5 months instead of 1 year since I'm relocating to Florida in July of this year? Does anyone have experience in this?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know but most insurance companies will rebate unused insurance periods. Call your agent.


----------

